# Magpies?



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Question for anyone who can answer:

What does it mean if you are calling for coyotes and magpies show up? Is it a good thing or a bad thing? I remember reading an article on coyote hunting and it said to keep an eye on magpies, but I can't remember why it said to do that. If you have any experience with magpies and crows and how they behave when predators are closing in please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

id guess its a good thing...

Maybee the birds are showing up in antisipation of a coyote kill?

if thats the case, then your coyote calls are so good, they can fool a Magpie!


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey Fallguy, I have come across an article like that also but cannot seem to remember what it said exactly either. However, when i am out calling coyotes, usually everytime a magpie will come flying in. So far i have found nothing positive or negative with the magpies and when they come. Sometimes I will see a yote a few minutes later and other times nothing shows. Then it is time to kill the magpie. I think it is just a matter of curiousity as they have to eat too. I have never seen a magpie come at the exact same time as a yote though usually earlier. If anything the magpie could help attract a yote just as a visual stimulant making it think as if there is something dead or dying. I personally hate it when magpies come in though because it just makes my trigger finger a little itchy and then i spook everything in the area. They are definitely annoying.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

> Sometimes I will see a yote a few minutes later and other times nothing shows. Then it is time to kill the magpie.


LMAO!!! :beer:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Magpies/crows will eat fresh kill at every chance but avoid anything that has been around awhile. Your calls are like a dinner bell to them as they see a new menu about to open. I've seen coyotes show up at hearing a crow call as they also hear a possible dinner bell. All this is good and bad at the same time. Good that the call is bringing them in but bad that the crow or magpie has excellent eye sight and can give you away in a heart beat. I'vew always stopped calling for awhile when crows show up and give them time to move out. However stay alert because just the crow making noise will sometimes pull a coyote in.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

If magpies are coming your doing it right just make sure that you don't let them see you or they will spook and the coyote that is coming will pick up on that and get suspicious. I have shot coyotes and fox with magpies hovering right over their backs. If magpies start coming i usually get the gun ready and watch the direction the magpies are coming from. The magpies will watch over coyotes and follow them around hoping to get a free meal.

Remember guys magpies are protected species and can not be shot legally


----------

